# Storage in a space too short to be habitable or occupiable



## nealderidder (Nov 29, 2017)

I've got a small one story commercial space (500 SF) sitting in front of a 2.5 story residential building with 4 units. This is in CA. Basically, a CMU box was plunked down in front of an old Victorian that was long ago divided up into apartments. It's on a busy street and 30 years ago someone decided this would be a good place for a little commercial space. All of this is existing. That's the context...

I said 2.5 floors because the ground floor has mostly dirt floors and the floor joists above are roughly 6.5' above the ground. Not tall enough to be habitable. The "ground floor" directly behind my little commercial space actually has a concrete floor slab, and some finished walls and even a window. I'm calling this the "crawl space"  in the attached drawings even though you don't have to crawl. The floor joists above are 6'-7" above the slab with beams even lower)

My question is - Can I use this space for storage? 

The fire code (315.3.4) acknowledges that attics and under-floor spaces exist and are often used for storage.

After reading this section I'm thinking I can provide a one hour separation (handy since that's required between the mercantile use and the residential use anyway) a self closing door and I'm good to go.

But... this looks an awful lot like a space that just doesn't meet the requirements of chapter 12 for ceiling height. No one would call this a crawl space but it's not tall enough to be occupiable. 

Can I throw up a couple of layers of gyp. and use it for storage?

Thanks,
Neal 







[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## nealderidder (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## cda (Nov 29, 2017)

So I guess what all if any work are you doing on any part of the house or the rest of the building???


----------



## CityKin (Nov 30, 2017)

Could you dig out the floor 6" to get it legal? If not, I would say it is not legal storage space, but only a crawlspace or mechanical space.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 30, 2017)

HABITABLE SPACE. A space in a building for living, sleeping, eating or cooking. Bathrooms, toilet rooms, closets, halls, storage or utility spaces and similar areas are not considered habitable spaces.
OCCUPIABLE SPACE. A room or enclosed space designed for human occupancy in which individuals congregate for amusement, educational or similar purposes or in which occupants are engaged at labor, and which is equipped with means of egress and light and ventilation facilities meeting the requirements of this code.

2012 IEBC

801.3 Compliance.
All new construction elements, components, systems, and spaces shall comply with the requirements of the International Building Code.

Exceptions:

1.    Windows may be added without requiring compliance with the light and ventilation requirements of the International Building Code.

2.    Newly installed electrical equipment shall comply with the requirements of Section 808.

3.    The length of dead-end corridors in newly constructed spaces shall only be required to comply with the provisions of Section 805.6.

4.    The minimum ceiling height of the newly created habitable and occupiable spaces and corridors shall be 7 feet (2134 mm).

Your are not creating a habitable or occupiable space under the building so it would be okay in an existing building.


----------



## cda (Nov 30, 2017)

The out???


Bathrooms, toilet rooms, closets, halls, storage or utility spaces and similar areas are not considered habitable spaces


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 30, 2017)

I concur.


----------



## steveray (Nov 30, 2017)

How many sqft.? Mixed use nonsep? Or incidental? I would let it be used, but then the use has to be addressed....


----------



## nealderidder (Dec 1, 2017)

cda said:


> So I guess what all if any work are you doing on any part of the house or the rest of the building???



No work on the house. Adding a single occupant toilet room to the commercial space.


----------



## nealderidder (Dec 1, 2017)

CityKin said:


> Could you dig out the floor 6" to get it legal? If not, I would say it is not legal storage space, but only a crawlspace or mechanical space.



No, taking out the slab isn't an option.


----------



## nealderidder (Dec 1, 2017)

steveray said:


> How many sqft.? Mixed use nonsep? Or incidental? I would let it be used, but then the use has to be addressed....



It's tiny. The front space is 500 SF and the "storage" area is around 400 SF, so mixed non-separated. Since the residential use is over the storage area we'll have to provide a one hour separation on the top and three sides of the storage area.


----------



## nealderidder (Dec 1, 2017)

As always, thanks for the input gents!


----------



## cda (Dec 1, 2017)

nealderidder said:


> As always, thanks for the input gents!




So what is it used for now??

Or has been used for in the past ????


----------



## Yikes (Dec 4, 2017)

Storage often occurs in spaces shorter than 7'.  Examples include:

Kitchen base cabinets
Storage under staircases (1011.7.3 and 4 calls it "enclosed usable space")
Floor safes
Storage under stage/performance platforms (410.4)


----------



## JBI (Dec 4, 2017)

By definition 'storage space' would neither be 'habitable' NOR 'occupiable' IMHO. 
Properly separated from the residential above I see no reason not to allow it for storage of non-hazardous items.


----------

